# Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative



## DonVito (10. August 2006)

|wavey: Hallo Leute,
kennt sich jemand bei "malin 49 Strand- st.steel cables" aus?
Brauche es als Vorfachmaterial zum Poppern/Barrakudafischen usw in Süd-Ost-Asien. Welchen Durchmesser könnt ihr empfehlen, der sich noch gut knoten und werfen läßt?
Hab sonst immer Titaniumvorfächer mit Wirbel vormontiert in 50/75lbs und 2 m Länge benutzt.-Leider hab ich die in Deutschland noch nicht wieder gefunden. #c 
Danke für Eure Hilfe. 
DonVito​


----------



## freibadwirt (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Also von dem Hard- Mono bin ich nicht so überzeugt.Habs mal am 40er getestet das hab ich durchgebissen |supergri und hab sicher keine Barrakuda-Zähne .   
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## DonVito (11. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Hallo, und danke für die Antworten.
An Hard-Mono hab ich auch schon gedacht, wäre auch sicher für die Art des Fischens geeignet (wollte vornehmlich auf GT`s poppern), aber bei den Riffen da unten ist nach meiner Erfahrung alles voll mit Barrakudas und ich bin nicht sicher, ob die nicht auch auf die Popper gehen. Und da ich ne ziehmlich lange Zeit dort bin, wäre der Verschleiß doch irgendwann ärgerlich. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Poppern auf Gt`s in der Gegend (Thailand/Malaysia/Burma o.ä)?
Gruß DonVito


----------



## Uwe_H (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

http://www.jerkbait.com   dort gibts Titan-Vorfächer...ist ein deutscher Shop!!!


----------



## DonVito (12. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Ja, ich denke auch das ist ne gute Kombination für GT poppern.
Nun muß ich eben noch die stella in den USA ordern, und dann kann es losgehen. Hab die 10000er für 559 US$ gesehen, scheint der bisher beste Preis zu sein.
Gruß DonVito


----------



## DonVito (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Hallo plaa sawai,
sehe das genau so wie du; 40 cm helfen einem in diesem Fall nicht weiter.
Werde nun das System mit Mono als Leader nehmen. 
Aber ich hab noch bedenken, das die Braided bei felsigem Untergrund schneller den Geist aufgibt als Mono. Allerdings wenn ein GT erst die Schnur in Felskontakt gebracht hat, wird eh alles zu spät sein...
Mit der Stella ist klar, aber ich hab noch keinen günstigeren Anbieter gefunden. Weder noch in Bangkok, Singapur oder Kuala Lumpur. Dürfte es nicht ohne Zoll usw gehen, wenn der Händler mir die Rechnung seperat schickt? Dann sieht die Sache doch
so aus, als sei es ein Geschenk o.ä. ...!?
Gruß


----------



## DonVito (13. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

ich hab noch eine Penn Rute: International ocean fighter in 20 lbs.
Meinst du damit kann man auch Gt´s landen ? Ich hab mit den Biestern absolut keine Erfahrung, -ich komme mehr aus dem Trolling-Bereich, und da hab ich mit 20 lbs Sails und Mahis mit gefangen. Aber man liest ja über GT eine Menge von wegen Power...
Gruß


----------



## ullsok (15. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Ich denke die Rute ist etwas zu leicht - sollte schon eine mit 50Lbs bzw. 200gr Wg sein!
Von Monovorfächern rate ich dir ab; beim GT-Popping vergreifen sich auch gerne mal Barracudas oder Dogtooth Tunas am Köder - und mit Mono ist der Popper dann nicht mehr lange dran wenn der Fisch ihn inhaliert hat. 80 cm 49x Stahl in 100 bis 150lb Tragkraft ist absolut OK; ein längeres Vorfach lässt sich nicht mehr werfen.
Wo gehts eigentlich genau hin?


----------



## DonVito (15. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Danke für den Tipp, 49 er Draht hätte ich sowieso noch mit ins Gepäck genommen, - wenn man erst mal die Barracudas da unten gesehen hat... Einige von denen hab ich schon größer gesehen als Wahoos im Atlantik.
Anfangen werd ich in Thailand, dann gehe nach 3 Monaten für einen Monat nach Burma, und dann gehts zurück durch Thail., runter nach Malaysia für noch mal 3 Monate. 
Aber wo genau ich/wir-meine Frau-, abbleiben werd sich zeigen. Auf jeden Fall muß GT dasein... will endlich meine alte 7500er SS in Rauch aufgehen sehen. Hi Hi Hi
Hast du Erfahrungen im Fischen in der Region ?
Gruß


----------



## ullsok (15. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Nein, leider nicht aber ich habe hier einige Links dir dir evtl. weiterhelfen:
http://www.asiaanglers.com/
http://www.ultimateangler.net/2006/
Diene Tour hört sich aber gut an!


----------



## DonVito (15. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Hab nun ne ganze Zeit im Net gesucht, aber Malin 49er cable (ab 100 lbs) in Deutschland zu bekommen scheint für mich ne echte Herausforderung zu sein...bin über jede Adresse von Euch dankbar!!!!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## ullsok (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Von Sevenstrand gibt es auch 49er; das mit 175lb ist fürs Popping absolut o.k.; ebenfalls gibt es noch günstiges 49er bei Gerlinger#6


----------



## Chris26071 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

ich weis nicht was fuer eine kombi du verwendest aber wenn ich popen geh, verwende ich mind. 2m schockleader 2x dein staerker als dein hauptschnur (hauptschnur auf der rolle 30lb/60lb schockleader) und wenn du noch wilst dan kanst 30cm kabel am popper befestigen. moir ist am liebsten ohne knoten, nur mit crimp. nicht vergessen, schoene Knoten zu machen, sonst ruinierst du deine ringe an der angel mit dem dicken knoten den du verwendest um den schockleader zu befestigen

nur ein kleiner tip, ohne dem stahl vorfach bewegt sich der popper viel schoener

MFG CHris


----------



## ullsok (18. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Tja, jedem das seine 
Aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja einen Knoten für 65 lb Braid zu 130 lb Mono empfehlen, der gut hält, mit dem man einen 100gr Popper 80m werfen kann und für den man keinen schwarzen Gürtel in japanischer Knotenkunst braucht#6 
Oder fischt du mit 30 lb Braid auf GT - dann ist sicher dein Popperhändler dein bester Freund#h


----------



## Ansgar (18. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*



ullsok schrieb:


> Tja, jedem das seine
> Aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja einen Knoten für 65 lb Braid zu 130 lb Mono empfehlen, der gut hält, mit dem man einen 100gr Popper 80m werfen kann und für den man keinen schwarzen Gürtel in japanischer Knotenkunst braucht#6
> Oder fischt du mit 30 lb Braid auf GT - dann ist sicher dein Popperhändler dein bester Freund#h




Moinsen,

easy: Loop in Loop Connection!

Rutscht total easy durch die Ringe, weil kein Knoten...

Insgesamt 4m lange 100IBS Fluorocarbon Schnur wird geloopt(also doppelt genommen), mit Cat's Paw am Bimini Twist oder Plaited Double des 80er braids befestigt. Die Mono wird verdrallt, dann mit nem Uni Knot an dem 300IBS WIrbel festgemacht, der mit nem 300IBS Sprengring am Popper festgemacht wird.

Alles klar?  

Allerdings wuerde mich mal interessieren, was Du fuer ne Kombo fischst, dass Du nen 100gr Popper 80m wirfst? 
Auf dem schwankenden Boot mit Wind und an 65er Braid hoert sich das fuer nen Gelegenheitspopperfischer wie mich nach ner ziemlich lassigen Wurfweite an - und ich fische ziemlich gutes Material... Oder meinst Du mit Wind?   

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## ullsok (18. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Hallo Ansgar,
hört sich nicht schlecht an - wird das Fluo auf der gesamten Länge gedoppelt? Haste mal ein Foto?
Zum Werfen:
Klar mit Wind#6 
Meine Shimano Aspire 285XXH wirft super und auf einen 2-wöchigen Malediventrip mit 3-4 Std Popping am Tag kommt man schon in Übung


----------



## Ansgar (18. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

Kurze Antwort:

Ja

Nein

Okay, meine Rute ist nur 2.30 - und mit Wind passt das dann schon mit 80m... Gegen den Wind ist dann bei 60m Schluss...

Mein Kumpel hat ne Carpenter PE8, der knueppelt damit 180 gr Popper deutlich mehr als 100m, das ist abenteuerlich...   

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Chris26071 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Titan-Vorfächer oder Alternative*

sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet hab, bin am umziehn.
hab leider den namen der knoten nicht im kopf, mir ist wichtiger das ich sie schon binden kann, nocht den namen.

MFG Chris


----------

